# How far along is she



## Mushroom (6 mo ago)

I got this little hairless girl (Rosie) around a week ago where she was being kept with 3 boys and I'm like 80% sure she is pregnant. This morning she started to act differently and is basically just sleeping when she is usually quite active. she gained quite alot of weight overnight. Last night she was 265g and this morning she is 276g, idk if that means anything. so if someone can possibly tell me how far along she is or if she is pregnant that would be very helpful


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

She does look pretty pregnant to me. And if she was being kept with boys I can say with almost certainty that she is pregnant. Do you know what to do in terms of smaller birthing cages and dealing with her other rat friends?


----------



## Mushroom (6 mo ago)

Rats4All said:


> She does look pretty pregnant to me. And if she was being kept with boys I can say with almost certainty that she is pregnant. Do you know what to do in terms of smaller birthing cages and dealing with her other rat friends?


Yes I have her birthing cage all set up and she is in there by herself rn as I have no clue how far along she is but she has started to grow alot bigger recently so I thought it was right.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Well it seems she’s in good hands 👍


----------

